# 1957 belair or 1958 impala convertible???



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Aight people gots to compare what people think are 2 of the baddest cars eva made,which would you rather have 57 belair or 58 impala rag?id take both.but really if I had to choose id take the 57.but hopefully ill have both one day lol.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I had both at same time 57 rag was driver 58 rag in peaces project car I sold 57 kept 58 LOL


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

BIGTONY said:


> I had both at same time 57 rag was driver 58 rag in peaces project car I sold 57 kept 58 LOL


daymmm for reals?I would have kept both


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

58 rag without a doubt


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

57 rag


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

57>59>61>63>62>58......I know 58s are a lot more rare, but just not my cup of tea


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd probably say the 57.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

58 always bn my fav


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

58 rag.


----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

1991 crown vic sittin on sum 20s


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

58 rag.
57 too plain for me.........


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

57 RAG


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ill say 58 rag.....


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

nineteen MUTHAFUCKEN five-seven homeboy !!! Yesterday, today, and tomorrow. (q.) is the 58 gorgeous?.......(a) oh fuck yeah!. The 58 has some real expensive factory correct accessories like the Foxcraft skirts, Dinsmore compass, and Trailmaster spotlights, just to name a few, that happen to bring in big $$$$$$$$$ but the lines on a seven is like no other, just stare at the quarter panels! What other ride best represents the USA? (q) who first came out with the first FUEL INJECTION on a chevy, and first to come out with the LEVEL AIR PACKAGE? (a) 57. We all have to study up on Anthony Fuentes,"SEVEN TEASE". At a good lowrider function we will catch a couple clean bad ass 58's rags but how often do see 57's on droulics, skirts, booty kit on 13x7's real D's?.........(a)...... Not too damn often.


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

58 rag for me, over the 57. but would rather have a 59 rag more then 57 or 58


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

58 always been my favorite car


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Hairynuts said:


> 1991 crown vic sittin on sum 20s


:roflmao:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

i would pick neither, i would go with a 59 rag.  2nd choice would be a 58 rag.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok I have had all 3 rag 57, 58, 59 rags at the same time and I would say 58-






59 too. Thats why I got all 3 rags hard to decide. 58-59 drive way better i think .


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Aight people gots to compare what people think are 2 of the baddest cars eva made,which would you rather have 57 belair or 58 impala rag?id take both.but really if I had to choose id take the 57.but hopefully ill have both one day lol.


I would get the 57 rag. 58's are ok but I think they are bad luck. Read too many stories about them flipping off of trailers and getting stolen


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> nineteen MUTHAFUCKEN five-seven homeboy !!! Yesterday, today, and tomorrow. (q.) is the 58 gorgeous?.......(a) oh fuck yeah!. The 58 has some real expensive factory correct accessories like the Foxcraft skirts, Dinsmore compass, and Trailmaster spotlights, just to name a few, that happen to bring in big $$$$$$$$$ but the lines on a seven is like no other, just stare at the quarter panels! What other ride best represents the USA? (q) who first came out with the first FUEL INJECTION on a chevy, and first to come out with the LEVEL AIR PACKAGE? (a) 57. We all have to study up on Anthony Fuentes,"SEVEN TEASE". At a good lowrider function we will catch a couple clean bad ass 58's rags but how often do see 57's on droulics, skirts, booty kit on 13x7's real D's?.........(a)...... Not too damn often.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

i would rather have a 58.. the 57 looks to small, its more like a mid-size car. It has to be atleast two feet shorter and narrower. impala for me


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

58 rag... king of chrome, classic body lines, just an absolutely beautiful automobile... plain and simple. More magnificent and admired than 99% of cars out there....




















*THE OTHER 1% ARE RAG 7'S!!!!!!!!*  :fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

Id take whatever given the opportunity, their both beautiful cars


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Str8 Klownin said:


> Id take whatever given the opportunity, their both beautiful cars


A lot of lunch money for either one.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Price comparison anyone?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

after i drive my 7 and then hunt an 8 Ill let ya know!!
:biggrin:


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

The two are both very great cars....the 57 was the end the of a legacy of great cars (Bel-Airs) and the 58 began another legacy of great cars (Impalas) ....Chevrolet went out with a bang for the Bel-Airs with the 57, and a legend was born with the 58.....but if i had to choose one...it would be the 58, just because of that fact that its more unique because it was a one year only car, as opposed to the 57 ...the "Tri-Five" cars ...55,56,57....share very similar characteristics ....plus im a sucker for cruiser skirts 
Much Respect to both cars :thumbsup:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

57 hands down


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

A 57 RAG ALL DAY FOR ME......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

57 for muah


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

FIVESTARDETAIL said:


> The two are both very great cars....the 57 was the end the of a legacy of great cars (Bel-Airs) and the 58 began another legacy of great cars (Impalas) ....Chevrolet went out with a bang for the Bel-Airs with the 57, and a legend was born with the 58.....but if i had to choose one...it would be the 58, just because of that fact that its more unique because it was a one year only car, as opposed to the 57 ...the "Tri-Five" cars ...55,56,57....share very similar characteristics ....plus im a sucker for cruiser skirts Much Respect to both cars :thumbsup:


now these pictures make it super hard for anybody to pick.TTT For both


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

can I say 58 hardtop :happysad: not hatting on rags but I just love the roof lines on 58s. The only reason I started liking 8s was because of the rear quarter windows :fool2:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

btw this is probably the closest you can get to having a mix of both 
:boink:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*58 rag !!*


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

57 RAG


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

theyre both badass but if i had to choose i would go with the 57 droptop, juice the fuck out of it and slap a thumpin ass system in it just to piss off rich snoby white folks!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

57 rag, 57 hard top, 58 rag. I've just always liked the way the 57 Bel Air looks, probably because of actually seeing them in person. Can't remember the last time i saw a 58 other than the super show.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

58 vert for sure.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

FIVESTARDETAIL said:


> The two are both very great cars*....the 57 was the end the of a legacy of great cars (Bel-Airs) and the 58 began another legacy of great cars (Impalas) ....Chevrolet went out with a bang for the Bel-Airs with the 57, and a legend was born with the 58*.....but if i had to choose one...it would be the 58, just because of that fact that its more unique because it was a one year only car, as opposed to the 57 ...the "Tri-Five" cars ...55,56,57....share very similar characteristics ....plus im a sucker for cruiser skirts
> Much Respect to both cars :thumbsup:


Not exactly... 1957 was the first year of the 50's that Ford outsold GM, so in 58 they came up with a premium model package (Impala) for their best selling name plate, which was the Belair. So back then the 58 that you have pics of was known as a 58 Belair Impala.... GM then did away with the 150 and 210 series and kept the "Belair" and to try to make things "new & exciting" made "Impala" its own name plate to try to regain the top spot from Ford... (which they did, but Ford outsold GM again in 59 because alot of buyers hated the huge fins at the time). The Belair name plate went through 8 generations of restyling before ending in 1975 in the US and 1981 in Canada.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

925rider said:


> i would rather have a 58.. the 57 looks to small, its more like a mid-size car. It has to be atleast two feet shorter and narrower. impala for me


It is smaller. Being so used to a 64 all these years, I immediately noticed it when i got mine. But when i put it in the garage i was trippin because i didnt have alot of extra space like i was expecting, lol. Its not as much as it looks like to the eye.... I looked it up:

Wheelbase:
57 = 115"
58 = 119"

Overall length:
57 = 200.0"
58 = 210.9"

Overall width:
57 = 73.86"
58 = 79.9"

Curb weight:
57 rag = 3405 lbs
58 rag = 3522 lbs

Price new:
57 rag = $2611
58 rag = $2724

Total production:
57 rag = 47,562
58 rag = 55,989


----------



## Diaz64Impala (Aug 27, 2011)

58 Rag , No Doubt


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

JasonJ said:


> Not exactly... 1957 was the first year of the 50's that Ford outsold GM, so in 58 they came up with a premium model package (Impala) for their best selling name plate, which was the Belair. So back then the 58 that you have pics of was known as a 58 Belair Impala.... GM then did away with the 150 and 210 series and kept the "Belair" and to try to make things "new & exciting" made "Impala" its own name plate to try to regain the top spot from Ford... (which they did, but Ford outsold GM again in 59 because alot of buyers hated the huge fins at the time). The Belair name plate went through 8 generations of restyling before ending in 1975 in the US and 1981 in Canada.


cool


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

JasonJ said:


> It is smaller. Being so used to a 64 all these years, I immediately noticed it when i got mine. But when i put it in the garage i was trippin because i didnt have alot of extra space like i was expecting, lol. Its not as much as it looks like to the eye.... I looked it up:
> 
> Wheelbase:
> 57 = 115"
> ...


http://www.348-409.com/production.html

says there were alot less than 72k built


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

JasonJ said:


> It is smaller. Being so used to a 64 all these years, I immediately noticed it when i got mine. But when i put it in the garage i was trippin because i didnt have alot of extra space like i was expecting, lol. Its not as much as it looks like to the eye.... I looked it up:
> 
> Wheelbase:
> 57 = 115"
> ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Yea i thought that seemed weird to be that much higher than 57 because you dont see alot more 58's than 57's..... i took the 59 rag production number by accident. Ill edit my post to include the correct number. Good catch.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

JasonJ said:


> Yea i thought that seemed weird to be that much higher than 57 because you dont see alot more 58's than 57's..... i took the 59 rag production number by accident. Ill edit my post to include the correct number. Good catch.


dont get me wrong, everywhere u read they give u diff number so..............


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hard to beat a 57 rag! 57 rag and hard top 58 thats me i'd die happy


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

7 teaz is BAD


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

blue57 said:


> View attachment 355551
> View attachment 355552
> 
> 
> 7 teaz is BAD


nice colour, lol


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

leg46y said:


> nice colour, lol


Ha ha, true story


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

blue57 said:


> View attachment 355553


what color is this?


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

two different cars but both badd ass hell :naughty:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

The 57 is a bad ass ride and a lot more rare but a 58 has more sexy style but again two bad ass rides would take either one


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

blue57 said:


> View attachment 355544
> View attachment 355545
> View attachment 355546
> View attachment 355547
> ...




true, true, true, very fucken true!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i'd take the *59* impala rag


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lupe said:


> two different cars but both badd ass hell :naughty:



:yes::yes:


----------



## Injun Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

*58 :thumbsup:*


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

58 all day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd take the 57 rag all day thats my dream car but I'm tired of impalas they are what harley is too motorcycles


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

They make 57 repops starting at 28k. 58 are all og plus you have the tri power in 58.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

rolling deep said:


> They make 57 repops starting at 28k. 58 are all og plus you have the tri power in 58.


A repop turnkey 57 rag is about 150k, and 57s had the dual quads with the batwing aircleaner. Its whatever....


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

JasonJ said:


> A repop turnkey 57 rag is about 150k, and 57s had the dual quads with the batwing aircleaner. Its whatever....


you tell them was up bro.57 all day


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Fifty seven


----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)

Mr. Brougham said:


> cool


Who could hate fins on a car?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

verts suck rather have hard tops of either one preferably the 57


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

58...baddest car hands down....ONLY year without interchangeable parts....36-39, 40-42, 47-48, 49-50, 51-52, 53-54, tri-5s..55-57......58 and ?.....59-60, 61-62, 63-64, 65-66, 67-68, 69-70, 71-76.......58 ONLY year with its unique frame, suspension...roof...you cant swap parts....case closed...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jjarez79 said:


> 58...baddest car hands down....ONLY year without interchangeable parts....36-39, 40-42, 47-48, 49-50, 51-52, 53-54, tri-5s..55-57......58 and ?.....59-60, 61-62, 63-64, 65-66, 67-68, 69-70, 71-76.......58 ONLY year with its unique frame, suspension...roof...you cant swap parts....case closed...


 makes hunting parts down lot of fun


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

58 NO QUESTION !!!!:yes:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

BigVics58 said:


> makes hunting parts down lot of fun


 good point homeboy never thought of it that way luv the 58 ! 59 GOT SOME BADASS FINS THO


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BOTH BADASS CARS, HAD TO GO WITH A EIGHT.....


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

jjarez79 said:


> 58...baddest car hands down....ONLY year without interchangeable parts....36-39, 40-42, 47-48, 49-50, 51-52, 53-54, tri-5s..55-57......58 and ?.....59-60, 61-62, 63-64, 65-66, 67-68, 69-70, 71-76.......58 ONLY year with its unique frame, suspension...roof...you cant swap parts....case closed...


good point,


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i would have to choose the 58' out of the two, but i would rather have a 59' hardtop or convertable!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

58 ARE THE SHIT


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Two of the baddest rides eva in my eyes


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

58"s are nice in raggs and hardtops but they just dnt do it for me i had a 58 rag n a hard top but i rather have a 57 i miss my 57 ragg i should of never sold it


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

FIVESTARDETAIL said:


> The two are both very great cars....the 57 was the end the of a legacy of great cars (Bel-Airs) and the 58 began another legacy of great cars (Impalas) ....Chevrolet went out with a bang for the Bel-Airs with the 57, and a legend was born with the 58.....but if i had to choose one...it would be the 58, just because of that fact that its more unique because it was a one year only car, as opposed to the 57 ...the "Tri-Five" cars ...55,56,57....share very similar characteristics ....plus im a sucker for cruiser skirts
> Much Respect to both cars :thumbsup:
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

love both cars i like the 58 hardtop more than the 58 rag and i like 57 rag more than the 57 hardtop but it seems like hitting switches in a 58 flows better 57's just lay and look pretty can't do too much but cruise i seen my big homie see-saw 3wheel and hop his 58 and heard a lot of stories from back in the day of hopping 58's and because i'm a fan of street ridin to the fullest i have to go with the 58 not to mention i have a hardtop that will see a lot of cali's streets fasho:yes:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

what up lonnie! good points... but i can say im enjoyin the hell out this 57! haha


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Cali Way said:


> what up lonnie! good points... but i can say im enjoyin the hell out this 57! haha


fits you well my nigg:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

LONNDOGG said:


> fits you well my nigg:thumbsup:


ey thanks man! i preciate ur help in it!


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Cali Way said:


> ey thanks man! i preciate ur help in it!


sIck ass 57 fam,dayyym


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Id go with a 58 Rag if I had the oppertunity to grab one, but Im hoping to pick up this 58 Hardtop,


----------



## Eldorado Gold (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd take a 57 or 59 over 58 Chevy, but other makes I'd probably take the 58. Now had the 58 had more of a fin similar to the 59, maybe. I'd love a 58-60 Caddy/Buick and 59 Poncho. It's amazing that a Chevy is more popular than these.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Eldorado Gold said:


> I'd take a 57 or 59 over 58 Chevy, but other makes I'd probably take the 58. Now had the 58 had more of a fin similar to the 59, maybe. I'd love a 58-60 Caddy/Buick and 59 Poncho. It's amazing that a Chevy is more popular than these.


have you seen the prices on restoring buicks and ponchos them shits had enough chrome for 2 58 impalas


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cali Way said:


> ey thanks man! i preciate ur help in it!


That thing drags ass :thumbsup: Has the chassis been notched?


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

Cali Way said:


> what up lonnie! good points... but i can say im enjoyin the hell out this 57! haha


j cash u keep coming harder and harder whats next hahhahah, badass 57 bro


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

LONNDOGG said:


> love both cars i like the 58 hardtop more than the 58 rag and i like 57 rag more than the 57 hardtop but it seems like hitting switches in a 58 flows better 57's just lay and look pretty can't do too much but cruise i seen my big homie see-saw 3wheel and hop his 58 and heard a lot of stories from back in the day of hopping 58's and because i'm a fan of street ridin to the fullest i have to go with the 58 not to mention i have a hardtop that will see a lot of cali's streets fasho:yes:


 you decided not to sell your 58?


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Well looks like I'm not getting no hits so if it don't go then I have to do it


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Cali Way said:


> what up lonnie! good points... but i can say im enjoyin the hell out this 57! haha


 now thats what iam talkin bout


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

57 over 58. The 1957 Bel Air will always be "America's car",,,,,,,,,period.......oh but damn how I love that 58 impala HARD TOP on Foxcraft skirts, bumper kit, visor, chrome 13x7's 72 spoke Daytons, on Aircraft hydraulics. (any OG paint color on OG Interior pattern)


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

RobLouIzLuxurious said:


> I would get the 57 rag. 58's are ok but I think they are bad luck. Read too many stories about them flipping off of trailers and getting stolen



perfect example of what "dry snitching" means ^


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I would sell my 58 for a 57 Vert 

I know 58 to some people are king , I like 57-59-58


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

BIGTITO64 said:


> I would sell my 58 for a 57 Vert
> 
> I know 58 to some people are king , I like 57-59-58


57-59-61 for me. The 58 looks like a tank to me.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

LOVE THEM BOTH BUT A *56 BEL AIR RAG TOP IS THE STUFF NOW A DAYS.*


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

57 all day.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

blue57 said:


> View attachment 368400


This wagon is bad ass, were is it from?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

vertex said:


> *57-59-61 * for me. The 58 looks like a tank to me.


some day!!!
:werd:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I stillgot da 58 for u


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BIGTITO64 said:


> I stillgot da 58 for u


i would love it if it was in the condition as my 57!!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

1958 for me...


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

58' Rag..... All day........ Coming soon to a car show near you........


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

58' Rag.....  All day........  Coming soon to a car show near you.......


----------



## anythingonwhlz (Feb 12, 2007)

Id like to trade my 57 for a 58 in the same condition if anyone has a 58 to trade
So I guess id say I would lean towards a 58 vert


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

U got a 57 rag


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

57 RAG.....


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Cali Way said:


> ey thanks man! i preciate ur help in it!


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

franciscojrandrade said:


> This wagon is bad ass, were is it from?


Phoenix now






New Zealand


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

57 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

1958 IMPALA RAG ALL DAY HOMIES!:h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

tough decision but if they were both rags ill have to go wit the 57 ALL DAY
..


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

El Callejero said:


> 57 :roflmao:


NOW!! Thats an insult...lol


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> I had both at same time 57 rag was driver 58 rag in peaces project car I sold 57 kept 58 LOL


:thumbsup:GOOD CHOICE HOMIE


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

The 58 impala is the grandfather of lowriders


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

Its 58 rag all day....without a doubt...no question. the 58 rag is king of lowriders...:worship:


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

Tuff choice. both cars are beautiful.


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

tire kickers and dreamers up in this mug


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

Jack Tripper said:


> substitute teachers, tire kickers and dreamers up in this mug


FIXT, and what would you like to be when you grow up.


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

Mr Buckworth said:


> FIXT, and what would you like to be when you grow up.


A substitute teacher


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like the 57 belair thats why I bought this one


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

58 vert top of the food chain.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

rudster said:


> 58 vert top of the food chain.


:yes:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> 58...baddest car hands down....ONLY year without interchangeable parts....36-39, 40-42, 47-48, 49-50, 51-52, 53-54, tri-5s..55-57......58 and ?.....59-60, 61-62, 63-64, 65-66, 67-68, 69-70, 71-76.......58 ONLY year with its unique frame, suspension...roof...you cant swap parts....case closed...











4-sure


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

1958


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I like the 57 belair thats why I bought this one


HOMIE QUE REAR END TRAI TU 57 LOOKS LIKE DEEP DISH WHEELS ON IT ALREADY??:dunno:















OH 58s FOR SURE!!!
BUT 57s TIGHT TOO!!


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

57 Rag any day of the pinche week!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

57 looks too small...

The 58 rides like a dream....


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> 57 looks too small...
> 
> The 58 rides like a dream....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> 57 looks too small...
> 
> The 58 rides like a dream....


AVER UN DIA DE ESTOS ILL CONFIRM THAT!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> AVER UN DIA DE ESTOS ILL CONFIRM THAT!!
> :biggrin:



I'm sure you will compa. 

Bad ass rides in your club by the way. 

They've caught me snooping once or twice already.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I'm sure you will compa.
> 
> Bad ass rides in your club by the way.
> 
> They've *caught me snooping *once or twice already.


NO SNOOPING LOWKO!!
ESTAS INVITADO TO VISIT CUANDO QUIERAS WE ALL HOMIES UP IN THERE AND WELCOME ANY POSITIVE IMPALA LOVING LOWKO!!!

SOLO QUE TU SUERTE ANDE BIEN NEGRA??
:wow:
:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> NO SNOOPING LOWKO!!
> ESTAS INVITADO TO VISIT CUANDO QUIERAS WE ALL HOMIES UP IN THERE AND WELCOME ANY POSITIVE IMPALA LOVING LOWKO!!!
> 
> SOLO QUE TU SUERTE ANDE BIEN NEGRA??
> ...


LOL. 

Gracias Bro. That's what it's all about. Showing Love to a fellow rider instead of the usual .... Hate. 

Much respect to you. 

I wont call it snooping no more, and be stopping by to say whats up, instead.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

JasonJ said:


>


57 all day..................


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

57 for sure... :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

*This topic is like arguing "which one you like better.... pussy or pussy???"*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

JasonJ said:


> *This topic is like arguing "which one you like better.... pussy or pussy???"*


:h5:
X5758


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

All I got to Say is I Love My 58 Bel-Air/ Impala Hardtop so I bought a 4dr for the Family. My Wifey wants a 57 for Her Cause she likes the Fins.

But I like My IMPALA WINGS....:guns::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

JasonJ said:


> *This topic is like arguing "which one you like better.... pussy or pussy???"*


:h5:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

both cars are nice but you can never go wrong with a rag8


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

57 belair


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

58 Rag for the weekend.....but i would like to have a 55 belair rag as a daily..


----------

